# Natures Garden



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi guys!  I just turned in a big FO order from NG.  A friend got their Lavender Flowers and was happy it was very close to Tradewinds Lavender Flowers.  They have a great sale going on through the end of December and I saved $18.00 with a code a friend gave me plus 5% off shipping.  I still spent over $100.00! :shock:   I did buy several new scents including their Blackberry Jam I hear is "DA Bomb!"  I also got several spring floral scents!  My question is are they a great shipper/supplier of good FO's?  I have never ordered from them that I can remember.  Thanks!

Paul :wink:


----------



## dpowell (Dec 25, 2007)

I order from them quite often. Never had a problem with an order. They have a lot of great F/O's (at least the ones I've tried).

They ship fast and have tracking on their site so you can check on your order.


----------



## zajanatural (Dec 30, 2007)

They are right around the corner from me (well, I am still to lazy to drive there ,lol) and they are a very good company. I get my orders within 24 hours of placing them. Customer service is top notch and I have never received an oil I did not like.


----------

